# Which pressure cooker?



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

*Which pressure canner?*

The Mrs. and I are interested in canning. We already make everything from spaghetti sauce to shredded beef to salsa, only we currently freeze it. Only makes sense to take it to the next level. So which large pressure canner provides the best bang for the buck? Any brands to avoid? Do they need maintenance? Can you buy spare parts if need be? The only place around us that sells canning stuff is Walmart (unfortunately). I already checked the local stores and nothing but special order. Thanks for your help.


----------



## Bobbb (Jan 7, 2012)

All-American brand are the perfect canner for post-SHTF scenarios because it doesn't require a rubber seal between lid and canner as do all other brands. 

Search on craigslist or kijiji or other classified sites for a used canner. This isn't a product that sees a lot of innovation. I've seen All-American canners that are 40 years old that don't look much different, and function exactly the same, as brand new canners. Lots of people try canning and then give up, so these canners are always on the market. Just keep an eye out and be quick on the draw.

If you pick up, I mean physically pick up, an All-American canner, you see that they're built like a tank, so it's very difficult to actually produce much destructive wear and tear on them. Check for chips or dents or cracks on the seal surface between canner and lid.


----------



## VUnder (Sep 1, 2011)

Most all pressure cookers are great. But, I think you are looking for a pressure canner instead. If I am going to use a pressure cooker, I will be using a stainless steel one. I don't cook in aluminum at all. Now, for pressure canning, the aluminum don't make any difference, because all your stuff will be in jars. Also, tattler reusable canning lids are a great prepper addition. I have several canners. In My Opinion, I would use the All American, because they don't have a gasket. They just have a tight fitting wedge type seal around the top and have several clamps you tighten like a commercial cooker. Plus, you can buy them in a large size if you decide to go pro. I think the largest is 46 quarts, and it will do several quarts at a time. Follow the instructions if canning meat. Most things you can can just fine, but if you get into meats, follow the instructions closely. Botulism is what you are trying to avoid. Meat is canned all the time by many companies, and there isn't any reason you can't do it at home. My mother cans hundreds if not a thousand quarts of whatever she wants to can. One time we did 350 quarts of just cabbage. If you invest in a good canner and a good dehydrator, you will be set for food. My neighbors wife canned a bunch of deer meat in a water bath canner. That is a no no. It liked to killed him. If he hadn't been such a boot leather tough oilfield hand, it would have. Putting pressure on water raises the boiling point. With the pressure on the canner, you cook the meat at a high enough temperature to kill everything bad. Way higher than the boiling point of water, which is 212 degrees, you can cook under pressure at around 240 degrees. Just follow the instructions and do not leave unattended. Find something to do in the immediate area while the canning process is going on. Pressure cooking systems are not toys. Just my well intentioned addition.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

See how little I know.

You're right, I am looking for a *pressure canner*. I also had no idea there was a difference until you pointed it out and I had a nice derp moment. Original message edited to reflect that moment.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

The "no rubber seal" point for the All-American is quite valid. It will never go bad. When I first dove into pressure canning I couldn't bring myself to put out the $300+ they wanted for it. I went to craigslist and found a Presto 21qt for $40. I've pick up 2 more since then for about the same price. Bought an extra 1/2 dozen seals for if/when they wear out. I've never had any regrets about my decision.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

I checked Craigslist and other local sources; nothing. I will keep watching though. I did see that Wally World has a 15.5QT All American for $250. Is that large enough?


----------



## PamsPride (Dec 21, 2010)

I have two 23 quart Presto Canners and I am very pleased with them!


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Got a 21 1/2 quart All American, wouldn't trade it fer the world.

Size boils down ta how much ya wanna do each run. Quarts be the same (7) in bothe the 15 an 21's, but pints take a big jump with the 21 1/2. A fair amount a what we do be pints so I like the bigger unit.

Watch the online sales, I've seen em have specials with reduced shippin. This be one a them "once in a lifetime" purchase's, so I'd go fer the bigger one. Parts, what few ya need be easy ta get fer the All American. The metal ta metal seal be one a it's biggest points in my book.


----------

